# Help



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I have no idea. I came home today from work and in my yard is this simplicity model 728 with a sign on it saying that it noew belongs to me. I am looking for a year on it and any other info that some one might have. looks in good shap missing Batt.( I got that ) have not tried to start it yet . Please help. I know Bolens but not simplicity.
Thankyou


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Either do I but this may help you find it!!

here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kek,

Hopefully this link will help.

Simple Tractors


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

thank you for all of your help. One more question. Are parts still around for this tractor. I believe the starter is dead. I can start it with a rope but the starter will not turn the engine over


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Collectively speaking "I/we have not a clue!!

Recommend that you search local dealers bone yards but at least make sure that your electrical system is up to par before replacing your starter!!

1. Battery
2. Connections
3. Wiring
4. Most of all the switch and solenoid!!


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

evry thing checks good right down to even looking for rust, but found no rust any where. I think this thing has never seen the rain or snow, since brand new


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Remove your starter and take it to an auto parts store of your choice //They will check it for free!! At least ours do!!

Good luck!!


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

kek what motor is on the tractor the 728 could of been made in 1971 what model is it does it have starter or starter gen thank james


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

this tactor has the motor generator on it . I think it is a briggs engine . not sure no tags on the motor. I found a local guy that can get me a new one but they want over $200. for it. does this sound about right?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kek12566 _
> *this tactor has the motor generator on it . I think it is a briggs engine . not sure no tags on the motor. I found a local guy that can get me a new one but they want over $200. for it. does this sound about right? *


Well, we still know little more than you came home and found this in your yard!!

Your last question deserves this answer!! Sure if it makes you happy, A local girl once told me that she could get me one for over $1000.00 but it wasn't new by a long shot!!

   It really is up to you if you need it or not, we can't tell from here!!!


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I took the motor generator to the local electric motor repair shop yesterday. it is completly shot. the bushing in the end cap is not even there any more so that threw everything inside out of wake. But Did ind a new one through one of the yahoo groups last night. the owner is willing to part with it for only $ 50 . I am trying to make sure that it is in working condition .


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

it's to bad the starter generator is so heavy! also make sure it the right size, i mean length wise they make a short one and a long one, if you have the bigger one you'll have to have the bracket for mounting the short one, and they do make one that work backwards in which way it spin so make sure. i have a briggs the starter generator is mounted on the left side of the motor and spins backwards has to be hooked up the right way or eigine will no start. good luck james


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I knew about the 2 differant lenghts. Mine is the short version. not real worried about the acc. size, I own a metal fab shop so if new brkts. are needed , no big deal. but I do thankyou for all of your input. He tells me that it works and if it does not I can ship it back to him and he will send my $ back. He tell me that is the one I need. Delco remy 1101695 which is the one I have now


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kek12566 _
> *I have no idea. I came home today from work and in my yard is this simplicity model 728 with a sign on it saying that it noew belongs to me. I am looking for a year on it and any other info that some one might have. looks in good shap missing Batt.( I got that ) have not tried to start it yet . Please help. I know Bolens but not simplicity.
> Thankyou *


Glad all is fine in startervile!!

A pic is the least you can do for all the expertise given with a free smile!!


----------



## booshcat (Nov 5, 2003)

I Have a 3012 Sovereign with the same Starter/Generator set up.
I would strongly advise you to get a wiring diagram to make sure you get it connected to the voltage regulator properly.

1/2 of the windings are for the starter motor and the other 1/2 produce your 12V. A wrong hookup can cook it fairly quickly.
Do a search on this site for the documentation for your model#.
http://www.simpletractors.com/club2/portal_content.asp

Good Luck, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

no worries every one I will be keeping in touch, and hope tp get a pic once it is up and runnig again. Here is the funny part about the whole thing. The part # on the simplicity is 1101695, the starter motor on my Bolens 1050 is # 1101696. Ain't that a kick in the butt. But I would never shut the bolens down just for that. It is a 1966 and I have been riding it from new. it will go to my son only when I am dead.
Again thankyou for all of the help
Ps. I allready have the wireing digram.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kek12566 _
> *this tactor has the motor generator on it . I think it is a briggs engine . not sure no tags on the motor. I found a local guy that can get me a new one but they want over $200. for it. does this sound about right? *


We have a place here that rebuilds starters and generators for a lot loess than you can buy rebuilt ones for at the auto parts stores.They've saved me tons of money over the years


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

ok I finnaly had time to put the new starter in and it is running again . I do need to tune it up but at this point that is going to have to wait a bit. Need to get my Bolens set up for the winter plowing. I am makeing a weighr rack for the back , plus I need to rebuild the snow plow. The plow I had built last year was not stronge enough. I made it out of 1/8 thick stainless steel but I still bent it around, hit nothing just the tractor just will not stop pushing snow.
Thankyou for all of your help. I will post some pic's as soon as I can.
\


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kek12566 _
> *no worries every one I will be keeping in touch, and hope tp get a pic once it is up and runnig again. Here is the funny part about the whole thing. The part # on the simplicity is 1101695, the starter motor on my Bolens 1050 is # 1101696. Ain't that a kick in the butt. But I would never shut the bolens down just for that. It is a 1966 and I have been riding it from new. it will go to my son only when I am dead.
> Again thankyou for all of the help
> my Bolens 1050 is a 1966 I have been riding it from new.
> ...


I have 2 old Bolens 850 models a 66 I bought new and a 67 I bought the spring of 2005.


----------

